# Do you Pigeons know their NAME?



## Flying_Pidgy (Apr 26, 2006)

If you call your pigeon do they understand their name? mine does. I trained it not to go in a specific place and sometimes he wanders there but before he goes there i call out his name and he turns and looks at me and runs back =)


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Yes, Mr. Squeaks is an "only" pigeon. If he's out of sight and I want to know where he is, I'll just call "Squeakers" and he'll come wandering out from wherever he was staying.


----------



## andinla (Mar 11, 2003)

*Coo-Coo bird knows his name*

and he just flew to my arm for the first time a couple days ago... They are pretty smart.

Andi


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

My pigeons dont go by there names any more ever since they mated oh well the only way they'll come to me is when there hungry but im going to have a baby runt soon so ill train that squab and ill be its mate lol.
Altho i did have a pigeon about 2 years ago she always came by her name and followed me everywhere i just wish she was still around.


----------



## Brooke (Sep 22, 2004)

Yes! I have three pigeons, two which are mated, and if I call one the one will look at me. Same thing happens when I call one of the paired birds- even if they are in their nest- one will look up at me while the other doesn't!


----------



## Flying_Pidgy (Apr 26, 2006)

Mine mated and pidgy still understands his name. now sara (his "wife") is starting to understand her name too.


----------



## esms4 (May 19, 2005)

*hi*

how do i train a pigeon to know its name i alwas call them by there name even the one that dont have names LOL
so how do i get them to com when i call
ethan


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

esms4 said:


> how do i train a pigeon to know its name i alwas call them by there name even the one that dont have names LOL
> so how do i get them to com when i call
> ethan



One way to teach them is to offer them treats when you call them. They will pick up their names pretty quickly that way.

Reti


----------



## re92346mos (Jul 21, 2005)

Yes Squeeky knows her name. I call her and she looks. I am getting her to come on when I call her shes doing pretty good. LOL


----------



## jennyp (Mar 14, 2006)

i'm pretty sure edgar doesn't know his name, probably because we use so many different tones and variations of it. however, my fiance and him get into grunting matches. maybe that counts.


----------



## vkstealth (Mar 17, 2005)

*Name*

my pigeon knows here name too. if i call her..eh heh baby, she jumps out from where she is hiding and comes out front


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Yahhhhhh...same here...

If several of them are near eachother, and I call one by name, that one will turn their attention toward me to see what's up, and the others will just keep on with whatever they were doing...

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## alvin (May 10, 2006)

If it's true, then Gertrude spoke two languages. English and German.
- I knew she was a smart bird.


----------



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

My Jesse knows his name & comes to me when called.
With my arm extended, I tap it & say, "Jesse, come, come to Mommy." He flies over & lands on my arm. 

Phyll


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Skye actually responds to "Would you like a peanut, Skye?"...then he is right there on my hand, he is more interested in what gets put in his belly then me calling his name (without something in my hand), although he does respond to his name too, just less eagerly.


----------



## cooingsosweetly (Apr 3, 2005)

*runts!!!*



christina11 said:


> My pigeons dont go by there names any more ever since they mated oh well the only way they'll come to me is when there hungry but im going to have a baby runt soon so ill train that squab and ill be its mate lol.
> Altho i did have a pigeon about 2 years ago she always came by her name and followed me everywhere i just wish she was still around.


oh, did the runts hatch their eggs yet? i have been away, unfortunatly without internet access.
I just wanted to know.
pictures?
qp


----------

